# Choctawhatchee River 5-15



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Hit the river at 6 this morning and ran up to fish Bishop lake. The topwater bites was on. Caught all these on a Zara Spook and was back home cleaning fish by 9.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice...there definitly crushing topwater right now.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Dang.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

how close is bishop lake from cowford island or 20 bridge?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Its got to be 7-9 miles I would think. The best place to launch to fish Bishop is Black Creek or Smokehouse Lake.


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

*Bishop Lake on 5/22 on silver zara spook jr.*


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

dang nice catch on them bass.


----------

